# What are you currently listening to? Part 14



## making_art




----------



## NeedaName

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*


----------



## making_art

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*



They also do a great cover of _Let Me Roll It_ written by Paul McCartney and originally recorded on _Band on the Run_ I believe... can';t find a video of the Grapes of Wrath version though.


----------



## NeedaName

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*





---------- Post Merged at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 03:28 PM ----------



David Baxter said:


> They also do a great cover of _Let Me Roll It_ written by Paul McCartney and originally recorded on _Band on the Run_ I believe... can';t find a video of the Grapes of Wrath version though.



I've seen the location they filmed this video in. http://www.day-trips.ca/content/cheltenham-badlands We used to duck out of class to go drinking or smoke up there if we had a car. We called it Mars.


----------



## making_art

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*

Sting - Desert Rose - YouTube


----------



## NeedaName

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*


----------



## Retired

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*

Even if you are not interested in the last three minutes of this nine minute video, that describes guitar picking techniques, the first six minutes are a real pleasure for me to listen to and watch the great James Burton play his Fender Telecaster.



Did you know he got his start with Rick Nelson on Ozzie and Harriet, before becoming the lead guitar player for Elvis Presley and the TCB Band?


----------



## NeedaName

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*

Something to relax to. 


And time to bounce around.


----------



## Andy

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*


----------



## Retired

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*

Two great pickers, working together, blending their respective talent:


----------



## NeedaName

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*


----------



## making_art

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*


----------



## making_art

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*

^^ Love this song!


----------



## NeedaName

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*


----------



## NeedaName

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*


----------



## NeedaName

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*


----------



## Retired

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*

What is the instrument she's playing in the first half?  It's made by Yamaha


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*



Steve said:


> What is the instrument she's playing in the first half?  It's made by Yamaha



It's a hybrid:

Keytar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Images: https://www.google.com/search?q=key...gGD4IHYCg&sqi=2&ved=0CC8QsAQ&biw=1057&bih=508


----------



## Retired

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*

Thanks for the info about a keytar...I've never come across a musician who used one.  She's giving a concert this weekend, which I would have like to see but unfortunately the timing makes it impossible.  

I'll be on the lookout for her music, though!


----------



## rdw

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*

I watched a 60 minutes interview last night on a musician named Rodriguez. A fascinating story and now I am on the look out for his CDs. Give him a listen.

---------- Post Merged at 04:43 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 12:27 PM ----------

or watch the interview on line - very interesting personal story.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*


----------



## making_art

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*


----------



## making_art

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*



---------- Post Merged at 10:56 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 10:37 AM ----------



---------- Post Merged at 11:13 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 10:37 AM ----------



---------- Post Merged at 11:23 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 10:37 AM ----------


----------



## Cat Dancer

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*


----------



## gooblax

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*

My new favourite song:


----------



## adaptive1

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*

Where The Hell Is Matt?



I love this video, cheers me up every time to see the dancing from around the world, and the song Trip the Light is good too!


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*


----------



## making_art

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*


----------



## Cat Dancer

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*



---------- Post Merged at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 09:24 PM ----------

Love Johnny Cash.


----------



## making_art

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*


----------



## making_art

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*


----------



## making_art

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*


----------



## Cat Dancer

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*



---------- Post Merged at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 06:48 PM ----------



---------- Post Merged at 06:55 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 06:48 PM ----------


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*

^^^ My kind of music!


----------



## rdw

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*

Mine too - still have those albums!


----------



## SilentNinja

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*



My 2nd Fav Band. Tom Delonge from Blink-182 - amazing music that means so much.


----------



## Cat Dancer

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*


----------



## Cat Dancer

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*


----------



## Cat Dancer

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*


----------



## GDPR

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*



Real Love (The Beatles song) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> _*Real Love*_ is a song written by the English rock musician John Lennon.  Lennon made six takes of the song in 1979 and 1980 with _Real Life_, a  different song that merged with _Real Love_. The song was ignored until  1988 when the sixth take was used on the documentary soundtrack _Imagine: John Lennon_.
> 
> _Real Love_ was subsequently reworked by the three surviving former members of The Beatles (Paul McCartney, George Harrison and Ringo Starr) in early 1995, an approach also used for another incomplete Lennon track, _Free as a Bird_. _Real Love_ was released as a Beatles single in 1996 in the United  Kingdom, United States and many other countries; it was the opening  track on the Beatles' _Anthology 2_ album. It is the last "new" credited Beatles song to originate and be included on an album.


----------



## GDPR

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*


----------



## forgetmenot

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*




well it works  lol  first time for this   i hope i downloaded it ok this way i just cut and pasted it


----------



## Retired

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*

Tomorrow I will be attending a concert by the Original Glenn Miller Orchestra .  The orchestra tours the world, and at Christmas they return to their home base in Central Florida to give a series of concerts for snowbirds who are of a vintage to be familiar with the music of Glenn Miller.

I was at one of their concerts two years ago, and have been looking forward to hearing them again.  They play the original scores of the original band and if you like that kind of music it's a real treat.

last month, I had the pleasure of hearing another concert by the Orlando Jazz Orchestra, doing a tribute to Duke Ellington and Count Basie...again playing original scores.

Guess what will be playing on my iPod the next several weeks!!


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*


----------



## Retired

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*

Ah..Moonlight Serenade!!

By far one of the most beautiful melodies of the era, along with Stardust.   The GM orchestra opens the concert with the "Theme Version", but I was assured ,in a conversation with Nick Hilscher, the band leader, they would be playing the full four minute studio version tomorrow night.


----------



## forgetmenot

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*


----------



## GDPR

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*







I know a lot of people probably don't like Lil Wayne or that type of music.But these are good videos.


----------



## Cat Dancer

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 11*

I like this song. I've also probably watched the "Cars" movie 10 times in the last 4 days. mg:


----------



## GDPR

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*


----------



## Retired

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*

Heard this the other day on XM-Sirius and was curious about Chris Standring. A free download of Oliver's Twist can be obtained from his website.


----------



## Cat Dancer

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*


----------



## Mari

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*


----------



## GDPR

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*











And from the movie about Bob Dylan, _I'm Not There_:


----------



## GDPR




----------



## GDPR




----------



## GDPR




----------



## making_art




----------



## eva




----------



## GDPR




----------



## making_art

Bruce Cockburn


----------



## Cat Dancer

Just saw this group. Awesome group. Very funny too.


----------



## making_art




----------



## GDPR




----------



## David Baxter PhD

_
Another version posted above at http://forum.psychlinks.ca/just-cha...ntly-listening-to-part-14-a-7.html#post218092 _


----------



## Retired

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*

If you are of a vintage to have known the music of Roy Orbison, this is the performance called Roy Orbison and Friends - A Black and White Night, recorded September 30, 1987.  This video is the full performance, just over an hour, feturing performers such as Bruce Springsteen, Elvis Costello and Elvis Presley's band members, James Burton and Ron Tutt.

Backup singers included Bonnie Rait, Jennifer Warnes and k.d. lang.

Read the full story HERE and HERE

This version of the video can be viewed in High Definition.

It's one of my personal favorite performances!


----------



## GDPR




----------



## making_art




----------



## Andy

I love this song and relate to it quite a bit...


----------



## making_art

---------- Post Merged at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 08:52 PM ----------


----------



## GDPR

I really like how Myles Kennedy sounds, I think I may even like him better than Axl Rose.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

I abhor Axl Rose. He has a whiny voice and he drags it out because he doesn't seem to realize how bad his voice really is.


----------



## MHealthJo

Shame on you David. Axl has a truly unique little shrill screaminess that is just right for his particular brand of dirty eighties pop-heaviness and screamy guitars and redheaded bandana covered silky manes and big denim shorts.You're just mad because you wouldn't be able to get away with these things, because you still haven't grown yourself a nice mature-age-mullet.

Not really, I forgive you.... Maybe it's harder to appreciate if you weren't exposed at a younger impressionable age... Maybe like how nobody but Australians can enjoy Vegemite, cause we start young....


----------



## David Baxter PhD

I've actually eaten Vegemite (I was born in London England) and Axl is still a whiny spoiled brat. I liked many of Guns'n'Roses and I like Slash's guitar work but Axl's voice always sounds to me like it could use a lot more axl grease... 

It's not a question of generation gaps...  I like a wide range of music (and RAP/hiphop is NOT music) but Axl is (a) self-absorbed, a legend in his own mind, and (b) arrogant without the talent to support that.


----------



## GDPR

Axl grease....LOL

What is vegemite?


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Lost_In_Thought said:


> What is vegemite?





Vegemite

Vegemite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

VEGEMITE Product Information

Vegemite 400g Jar: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food


----------



## GDPR

Vegemite looks and sounds pretty gross to me. Turned my stomach actually...

---------- Post Merged at 12:34 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 12:33 PM ----------

And by the way,some rap/hiphop is pretty good. Like Eminem....


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Lost_In_Thought said:


> Vegemite looks and sounds pretty gross to me. Turned my stomach actually...



It is (at best) an acquired taste... 



Lost_In_Thought said:


> And by the way,some rap/hiphop is pretty good. Like Eminem....



To quote someone else, rap/hiphop looks and sounds pretty gross to me. Turns my stomach actually...


----------



## MHealthJo

I also enjoy rap and hiphop that I like the sound of, if its not too grossly/mysogynistically/ objectifyingly about b*tches and hos (sorry) and booties, etc.

I assure you it's a generation gap Mr Baxter, otherwise you would surely accept the role of bravado and persona and, indeed, the wide variety of metal-influenced whineyness and screaminess, in the modern music industry... not that that means you'd have to like those characters or their whiny voices. But they've got their place along with everything else stylewise or soundwise that is loved or hated.....

Wait, okay, I'll give that concession to you if you like: let's call it the modern 'sound art plus visual art plus ideas plus personal style art' industry. Maybe that's what the problem is.... Maybe it needs to be renamed appropriately for the more complex thing that it is....

I eagerly await the typical  old-person objections.



---------- Post Merged at 11:47 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 11:04 AM ----------

(Hmm I hope I'm not being rude though. I should mention that there is no choice for me... in Australia there is an actual law that if ANY goodnatured grey-haired person expresses dislike in any form for any kind of bogan music or related cultural icons, the nearest non-grey-haired cheeky person MUST begin goodnaturedly trolling them IMMEDIATELY. 

The penalty of not doing so is... well... let's just say, if it was you guys...you'd only WISH you were being force-fed Vegemite...


----------



## GDPR




----------



## GDPR




----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## GDPR




----------



## making_art




----------



## Max10

I am way into music and listen to it almost always. My interests are vast, I have over 11,000 mp3's in my collection. Currently listening to Ena Vie 'Heart Of Devotion' album. She is a friend of mine and I got this album from her last weekend after she played at a _celebration of life_ party I hosted for a friend that passed on recently. I like everything from new age to rock to reggae to meditation to lounge and indie....world beat....almost anything besides country and rap-crap...oh ya can't stand opera either. If my mood is at all down Bob Marley erases those feelings as does Dave Matthews Band.


----------



## Chain Lightning




----------



## GDPR




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Great song. And the story behind it is rather sad. He was recording an album at the time she died ahd his family and handlers were worried about how he'd react (JT has a long history of depression) so nobody told him until he'd finished the album.

One of his best and most heart/gut-wrenching songs.


----------



## GDPR

> One of his best and most heart/gut-wrenching songs



I agree 100%!


----------



## Andy

Love that song, one of my favorites!


----------



## Retired

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*

If you like the style of Diana Krall, Jane Monheit and Melodie Gardot, you might like the music of Stacey Kent as well:


----------



## making_art

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 13*



---------- Post Merged at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 08:17 PM ----------


----------



## GDPR

---------- Post Merged at 09:58 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 09:54 AM ----------


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Thread split to http://forum.psychlinks.ca/just-chat/31882-what-are-you-currently-listening-to-part-15-a.html


----------

